# I'm at a breaking point...



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

I had my TT Nov. 29, 2012. It took a bit to get the right dosage right for me, and for a long time I was on 88 of synthroid and 10 of cytomel and I felt pretty good. To keep it brief, things started to go wonky with my body few months ago, went back to the Dr., levels were off, now I'm on 100 of synthroid and 5 of cytomel (for a couple of months now). I don't have my level numbers with me right now, but last blood work showed an improvement (3 weeks ago).

In the past few months, it seems I get very depressed. I cry on average twice a week. This is not normal for me, I'm not prone to depression and I'm not someone that gets down on herself a lot. But seems the past few months have been very hard, just lack of energy, lack of motivation, lack of that general "yey" about anything in life ... add to that, incredible joint pains. Elbows, wrists, fingers, knees.. you name it... I'm only 39 years old and I feel like I'm 90. Typing hurts, I can no longer hold things with my right hand, walking my dog for half hour gives me swallen knees... Not sure how much more of this I can take... I know that I have to go back to my Dr. but at the same time, I'm so sick of going to a Dr. and getting blood work done.. yet I know that without it, I can't get better. Stupid cycle.. 

Not really looking for any answers... I guess I just wanted to vent to people that perhaps understand this a bit because I feel like I'm going crazy most days... today for some reason is especially bad in every sense of the word... I know... it's time to make another appointment that see my Dr. and get that blood work done again...


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I DO understand - it's taken nearly 2 years since my TT to feel good and I know exactly what you mean about aches and depression (the aching is very depressing in itself). I've been through the "why do I feel 90?" stage too. Feel free to vent - the problem with thyroid issues is that people who haven't been through them just don't understand, as there's nothing they can actually see.

It will get better - hang on in there. I'm afraid there's no choice about the endless blood tests, but when you get the results, I'd encourage you to share them here. There are lots of brilliant people on here who will interpret them and make useful suggestions to help you on your way. They've kept me sane.

Have you tried any supplements for the aching joints? I've been using magnesium citrate and it does seem to help. However, not sure if it's improved because my levels are much better than they were. I guess I'll have to stop taking them and see if it gets worse again. Strangely unwilling to do that... I'm sure other people who are far more knowledgeable than me will be along shortly with helpful suggestions.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What levels are they checking? When you have your hands on the results, post them and I think we can generally be more helpful

Also, have you had things like ferritin and vit d tested? I'm two and a half years out and was feeling fine, but just recently began to supplement with vit d because the number was low in my annual blood work and, wow, what a difference...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You really need to get your last lab results and ranges. If the doctor cut you back based on your TSH, that would be a huge mistake.

When taking Cytomel, titration should be based on the FREE T3 test.

Info above.

Let me know if my speculation is correct!

Hugs,


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Hi there, thank you all for your replies... yes, my cytomel levels are were based on the Free T3 levels. Thankfully I have a dr. that understands and has a lot of experience with thyroid issues, it just seems that something works for me for a while and then it stops and things go off side...


----------

